# Party Rock robot?? [Need help] :D



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

For the shoes I would check out thrift stores you can usually get a pair of shoes for cheap. Boxes will be easier, just go to any store and ask them for thier shipping boxes when they get frieght in. For the black material you can use black pantyhose. hope this helps and good luck with the costume. Also Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

[shufflin']

For the box head you could obtain some red LED flashing bicycle lights and put them inside. For sizing, it would be best to have your eye level look through the mouth of the box, instead of the eye holes. It is a rather over-sized head.

Again, check second-hand stores for a sport jacket in a bright color. Gold would be prefered, but with money constraints you may have to go with what you can get your hands on.

Spray paint can be obtained fromo any hardware store that sells paint. If you can't find gold, maybe go with another flashy color. Or, use tin foil (aluminum foil) to cover it.

[/shufflin']


----------

